# Newfoundland



## natarsha (Feb 18, 2011)

HI, looking at moving to Newfoundland with my family of 5 children. Can anyone suggest best place to live in the St Johns area for families. We like to be near lakes and bike paths, also a coffee shop close by would be good. Also schools and any other information about Australians looking at settling in this area for 3 years or more.


----------



## LesLar (Sep 29, 2011)

*Any Info?*



natarsha said:


> HI, looking at moving to Newfoundland with my family of 5 children. Can anyone suggest best place to live in the St Johns area for families. We like to be near lakes and bike paths, also a coffee shop close by would be good. Also schools and any other information about Australians looking at settling in this area for 3 years or more.


Natasha,

Did you ever get any info about great neighborhoods for families? Or have you gotten settled and drawn some conclusions of your own? 

We hope to move to Saint Johns next spring and would love some tips on the best communities and elementary schools for young expat families. 

Thanks!


----------



## cockermom (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't see any responses here but LesLar, I'm in the same boat as you. I'm in Houston and my husband has been assigned to St. John's. I'd love any info from someone who has already moved to St. John's particularly with regard to pets.


----------



## Sequerrah (Jan 25, 2012)

I was born and raised in St. John's, and I know the city very well.

The answer to your question really depends on your income, as keep in mind that housing prices are skyrocketing in "town" (get used to calling it that, by the way!). If you're middle or upper-middle class, I'd start your search in the East End. It's probably the most family-friendly area of the city. Lots of schools, easily walkable and very bike friendly. Quick access to all the main shopping areas of the city as well.

One thing to look out for is the development of the area called Pleasantville. It overlooks Quidi Vidi Lake (the most well-known lake, home of the annual Regatta). Right now it's an old Army base, but that's being torn down. In a few years time it'll be the most sought-after area to live in for middle-class families.

Don't rule out the areas just outside of St. John's either, if you're a little more adventurous. There are some beautiful areas of Torbay, which is about a 5-10 minute drive from the East End, and in Paradise. 

As for coffee shops, you really don't need to worry. You're never more than 5 minutes away from a Tim Horton's, and there are more and more Starbucks showing up all the time. The best coffee is found downtown, though.


----------

